# HELP! vomit, green then red jelly stool, not eating/drinking



## bittersweetb (May 28, 2012)

Please help! Im so worried!!! First time owning a hedgie =(

[Age]: Aiko is a 5 months old female
[Temperature of hedgehogs cage] Was a bit warm in my house a few days ago but the A/C's been on in my room now so its normal temperatures.

[MAY 26] - vomit - wet and mushy, + soft poop with green mucousy jelly also (looked normal in size -- the only time ive ever seen it before was when i brought her home the first time i got her and read that it was probably stress) // didn't eat or drink after that 
[MAY 27] - morning was orangey/brown jelly like streaks (nothing solid at all), night is only red+bloody jelly looking streaks // still not eating or drinking! 
[May 28] = drank a little bit of water but still not eating! Still pooping red jelly

Not sure if she's been peeing the past few days since she only drank this morning

[Nose] - seems okay

[Breathing] - seems normal

[Eating] - She usually gets 1 tbsp of Ultra Blend Hedgehog Diet every day and occasionally some Ultra Bites Fruits and Veggie Treat as a snack. I gave her a few more pieces of the hedgie diet twice this week. Now she hasn't been eating AT ALL since she vomited .. normally she usually finishes the tbsp and i never leave day old hedgie food out 
[Water intake] - none since she vomited (I change her water bowl every morning or when she gets her food in it)

[Activity]
- Hasn't been on her wheel in 3 days now (she always poops on the wheel too and its been clean so I know she hasn't been on it) since she threw up but she walked around playing with the toilet paper roll a couple times 
- I only see her standing at the corner of her bin and not doing anything 
- When I pick her up she doesn't walk around on me she just sits still

[Meds] none


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She needs to see a vet asap and take a fresh stool sample with you. She may have an intestinal infection. She also needs to be syringe fed. The vet sells a food called Hills A/D which is made for syringe feeding and you can also get some syringes from the vet. When they stop eating it can trigger fatty liver disease so it's important that you start feeding her as soon as you can. You can also try leaving kibble in bed with her because often if they don't feel like getting up, they will eat if it is right there. 

Take her off the Ultra bits. It is not a good food. A high quality cat food is much healthier for her. Also the Ultra bits treats even though they say they are for hedgehogs, are not safe for hedgehogs. Some of the ingredients can get caught in the roof of their mouth. With her not eating and vomiting, that is also a possibility so have the vet check her mouth. 

Keep us posted and good luck.


----------



## Hillybean (Jun 10, 2010)

What is the temperature exactly in the hedge's cage? The vet will need to know.

Also, if you haven't got one yet..get a gram scale. This way you can keep track on the hedgehogs weight.

I agree though, it is for sure vet time.


----------



## bittersweetb (May 28, 2012)

Thanks so much for the food advice ! I'll definitely go back to cat food for her and skip that brand of treats. 

i made an appointment to see the vet for tomorrow morning, I couldnt get the day off today to go .... She's drinking a little now but still not eating. I even left some of the food beside her in her little igloo but she's leaving red jelly everywhere, even in there so i'm not sure if its a good idea to keep the food in there with her anymore so i took it out... 

I'll keep you posted!


----------

